

The climate change diet - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/health/thepulse/stories/2008/04/10/2213128.htm

======
Tichy
It's healthier not to eat meat and dairy products anyway (at least according
to the china study). But unfortunately because of the Malthusian law, a diet
change will not help much against food scarcity in the long run.

